# Cannot mark a NetworkManager connection as System Connection

## tsuraan2

I'm using kde 4.6 and the latest network manager KDE applet, and I cannot get permission to mark a connection as a system connection.  I'm looking at the guide here.  I don't have polkit-auth on my system, so I did the second option of editing the config file.  Then, to be safe, I rebooted, but still when I go to "Edit Network Connection" on my wifi network, the "System connection" box is grey.  Does anybody have any idea what could have gone wrong?  My config file looks like this:

etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/10-org-freedesktop-network-manager-settings.pkla:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [Allow user tsuraan to create wireless connections for all users]
> 
> Identity=unix-user:tsuraan
> ...

 

----------

## Dagger

Last time I checked KDE front end didn't support system wide connections (that's why checkbox was grayed out).

On the other hand current networkmanager supports Gentoo configuration files, so you can edit your /etc/conf.d/net or if you want nice gui, you might have to use nm-applet.

----------

## tsuraan2

Ok, that makes sense.  I just saw on the KDE blogs that somebody's working on improving KDE's network manager applet to have "better" support (I guess that means any support) for system connections.  I guess I'll wait until that's released.  User connections work well enough for now.

----------

